# Eric Gordon says he played with bone spurs in his left ankle since the All-Star break



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> New Orleans Pelicans shooting guard Eric Gordon underwent minor surgery last week because he said he had been dealing with painful bone spurs in his left ankle since the February All-Star break.
> 
> The Pelicans announced this past Friday that Gordon underwent a successful arthroscopic procedure to remove particles of scar tissue in his left ankle to alleviate pain. The procedure was performed by Dr. Richard Ferkel at the Southern California Orthopaedic Institute (SCOI) in Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/pelicans/index.ssf/2013/05/new_orleans_pelicans_guard_eri.html


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It's a shame he can't get healthy, he could have a nice little intra-division rivalry with Harden for the next decade if he stayed on the court long enough to establish himself and advance his game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I remembered he tweeted a pic of his ankle and it was very swollen.


----------

